# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  operacja

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy przed kazdym zabiegiem robi sie badania na nosicielstwo MRSA?

----------


## Krzysztof

Nie, badania na obecność gronkowca nie są obowiązkowe przed każdym zabiegiem chirurgicznym. Pozdrawiam

----------

